# URL abfangen



## kerstel (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit PHP die "Parameter" (weiß grad nicht wie ich es sonst nennen soll) abfangen.

z.B.
localhost/admin

damit soll die index.php wissen (die aufgerufen würde unter localhost) das sie den admin starten soll

wenn dann z.b.
localhost/irgendwas

dann soll die index.php das Modul irgendwas aufrufen.

Geht sowas? Evtl. mit $_GET?

Danke und Gruß
Kerstel


----------



## Flex (13. April 2008)

mod_rewrite ist das was du suchst.

Hier eine Seite mit Tutorials und einem Forum:
http://www.modrewrite.de/

Ansonsten mal hier in der "Hosting & Webserver" Abteilung nachfragen.


----------



## Maik (13. April 2008)

Hi.





Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten mal hier in der "Hosting & Webserver" Abteilung nachfragen.


Und bevor es zu einem Doppel- / Crossposting kommt, schiebe ich das Thema mal vorsorglich dort hin.


----------



## kerstel (13. April 2008)

ähm, das das mit mod_rewrite geht, war mir klar, ich suchte ja eine Lösung rein mit PHP  Also vlt. wieder zurück schieben?

Grüße
Kerstel


----------



## Gumbo (13. April 2008)

Da der Webserver hierarchisch über PHP steht und dieser entscheidet, wie die Anfragen auf das Dateisystem abgebildet werden, muss dieser bereits so eingestellt sein, dass die genannten Anfrage eben auf die „index.php“ geleitet werden.
Wenn das der Fall ist und die Weiterleitung intern stattfindet, steht der angefragte URL-Pfad in der $_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']-Variable zur Verfügung.


----------



## kerstel (14. April 2008)

damit bin ich schon ein stück weiter, da mit mod_rewrite müsste die url ja z.b so aussehen:
localhost/section/admin

damit hab ich ja dann $_GET["section"]="admin"

Da ich nun ja im richtigen Forum bin, die Frage, wie leite ich alles was auf localhost ankommt auf die localhost/index.php um, also auch localhost/admin

Gruß
Kerstel


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2008)

```
RewriteRule !^index\.php$ index.php [L]
```


----------



## kerstel (14. April 2008)

cool danke.

geht das aus mit so einer struktur?

localhost/test/* -> localhost/test/index.php


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2008)

```
RewriteRule !(?:^|.+/)index\.php$ index.php [L]
```
Falls eine Syntaxfehlermeldung kommt, entferne das „?:“.


----------



## kerstel (14. April 2008)

kannst du mir kurz erklären wie das alles aufgebaut ist?

woher weiß er z.B. das localhost/test/*** an localhost/test/index.php geht, aber nicht localhost/test2/*** ?


----------

